# New UK Patient Forums



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Also posted to the Co-Cure List. Thought this might be of interest to our members in the UK:*************************************************Two relatively new forums that UK patients may find helpful - you willneed to register if you wish to post on them. You can read postswithout registering.Please read the conditions of use before posting on the forums: http://www.benefitsandwork.co.uk/forums/in...9&st=0#entry344 ME/CFS http://www.benefitsandwork.co.uk/forums/in...php?showforum=4 Fibromyalgia http://www.benefitsandwork.co.uk/forums/in...php?showforum=7


----------

